# generac 12000 watt issues



## firstcycle (Aug 22, 2016)

I tried to use my generator to power a travel trailer and it tripped my breaker on the 20 amp..so I moved it to the 30 amp and just turned the a/c on the trailer only and still would not run it.... Took it back home had a guy help me look at it and he said it was running to slow..hertz was about 52-55. Increased the toms and got hertz to 61.. Is this the fix or is there more to it?


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

If the frequency is low speeding up the engine will increase it so that is the fix.

I'd still check the output voltage though.


----------



## firstcycle (Aug 22, 2016)

We checked the volts was around 80 I think. Now it's 110... It was tripping the gfi breakers and not running the trailer .... Will it now run the trailer or whatever I need? Just curious how would I check it... All for 20 amp 3 prong outlets are reading 110volts. And the 30 amp 4 prong is reading 110 on two prongs..


----------



## firstcycle (Aug 22, 2016)

Anyone else with any advice ?


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

"It's tripping GFCI breakers"
"Using a three prong outlet."

Sounds like it could be a missing neutral or a neutral/ground bonding issue.


----------



## firstcycle (Aug 22, 2016)

So would the speeding up of the generator make it produce more volts and generate power .... I plugged it to a fan and some floresent lights and didn't power them either...haven't tried it after the speeding up of the rpms....how do I know if that's the fix?


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Put a meter on it and measure the output voltage and frequency. A Kil-O-Watt meter works great for this.


----------

